# Uhh, Uhhh! Oooohh, yes! YES!!!!



## veneer (Sep 25, 2009)

*This thread is about sex with your mother*

I'm bored... what do you do when you're bored?


PS. You didn't think this thread was going to be about sex.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2009)

veneer said:


> PS. You thought this thread was going to be about sex.



Actually the first thing I thought was WTF?

When I am bored I always try to find something to do, A bike to fix/build, watch some TV, If I am on the computer I will watch vids on youtube or play a game or listen to music.


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 25, 2009)

Clean out my NES carts or write stories.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

veneer said:


> PS. You thought this thread was going to be about sex.



Not really.

Anyways I like to sketch or write when I get bored. Something creative.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually thought the title was about someone trying to remember something, then remembering it, and being excited that they remembered it.

When I'm bored I go to petfinder.com and look at dogs. It's where I found Basil!


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 25, 2009)

If I'm bored I start to get sleepy, so I find something to do.


----------



## veneer (Sep 25, 2009)

It seems I need to change the thread title.

~edit: unchangeable... DAMN!



Nargle said:


> When I'm bored I go to petfinder.com and look at dogs.


For some reason, this rubs me in all he wrong ways >_>

lulzbeastiality


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

veneer said:


> It seems I need to change the thread title.
> 
> ~edit: unchangeable... DAMN!
> 
> ...





I hate furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

When I get bored and have no homework , project work, or housework to do I play WoW...When I am really bored, I come here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



veneer said:


> I'm bored... what do you do when you're bored?
> 
> 
> PS. You didn't think this thread was going to be about sex.



Masturbate.  :V

If I'm not up to that... read or draw.  Most likely play video games, though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2009)

veneer said:


> lulzbeastiality



Do us all a favour and NOT mention that word please.


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



veneer said:


> PS. You didn't think this thread was going to be about sex.


First thing I thought was "Trying too hard to be sexual and failing".

I was correct.


veneer said:


> For some reason, this rubs me in all he wrong ways >_>
> 
> lulzbeastiality



Don't make a bestiality joke about Nargle, she's the cutest and most caring-for-animals member here. ;~;


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



DarkNoctus said:


> Don't make a bestiality joke about Nargle, she's the cutest and most caring-for-animals member here. ;~;



This.

I cant ever go to petfinder because I want to adopt them all. D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



GummyBear said:


> This.
> 
> I cant ever go to petfinder because I want to adopt them all. D:



I'd like a pet but A: not allowed any in here and B: I can't afford to care for one anyway.


----------



## veneer (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



Nargle said:


> I hate furries.


So do I! Oh wait...
/wrist

I'm only joking of course.


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Masturbate.  :V


Sounds like fun!


RandyDarkshade said:


> Do us all a favour and NOT mention that word please.


  Do us a favour and untwist those frilly panties of yours.


DarkNoctus said:


> Don't make a bestiality joke about Nargle, she's the cutest and most caring-for-animals member here. ;~;


 I couldn't help it. When I see someone walk into something I just have to take advantage.


----------



## Seas (Sep 25, 2009)

The title kindof reminded me of Minsc from Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



DarkNoctus said:


> Don't make a bestiality joke about Nargle, she's the cutest and most caring-for-animals member here. ;~;



She will cut a bitch if someone mentions "Mongle" and "Dog" in the same sentence.

...

Oh Shii--


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



veneer said:


> Do us a favour and untwist those frilly panties of yours.



Would you like to see them?


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Don't make a bestiality joke about Nargle, she's the cutest and most caring-for-animals member here. ;~;



;_;



GummyBear said:


> This.
> 
> I cant ever go to petfinder because I want to adopt them all. D:



I wish I could adopt them all, too! I think I might start fostering shelter dogs and finding them homes soon, though =3

Look how sweet this guy looks! I hope he finds a home!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13284241


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop that!

You are making me want to adopt another doggy!


----------



## veneer (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



Seastalker said:


> The title kindof reminded me of Minsc from Baldur's Gate II.


Hmmm, now that you mention it...


RandyDarkshade said:


> Would you like to see them?


I've already raided your pantie drawer :}


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats quite a crazy mix hes got in him! Im puppy sitting two half grown Saint bernard/mastiff puppers today. lol Big dogs are great.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stop that!
> 
> You are making me want to adopt another doggy!



**Hopeful look** =3

She looks so pretty, doesn't she?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13795789



GummyBear said:


> Wow thats quite a crazy mix hes got in him! Im puppy sitting two half grown Saint bernard/mastiff puppers today. lol Big dogs are great.



I've never owned a big dog before, Basil is my first dog. And he's a little guy =3 However, my absolute FAVORITE big dog is he Borzoi! I will totally have one one day >=3
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/images/breeds/borzois.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Hopeful look** =3
> 
> She looks so pretty, doesn't she?
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13795789



Aww...I want to--

No! I can't! Your evil magic will not work on me, devil woman!!


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aww...I want to--
> 
> No! I can't! Your evil magic will not work on me, devil woman!!



>=3
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13656705


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've never owned a big dog before, Basil is my first dog. And he's a little guy =3 However, my absolute FAVORITE big dog is he Borzoi! I will totally have one one day >=3
> http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/images/breeds/borzois.jpg



OOh Borzois are lovely dogs. All sight hounds are pretty, IMO. Someday I think it would be awesome to adopt an Irish Wolfhound or a Deer Hound.

OMG look at this beauty! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14697017


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> >=3
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13656705



Awww....
I...must...resist...the temptaation!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

This one is cute.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14628231


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

I ogle things I can't afford but really really want.

Like these things...

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b197/zminick/Shun.jpg

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/.../UN55B8500XFXZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


----------



## Nargle (Sep 25, 2009)

She's one of my personal favorites =3 I'd adopt her in a heartbeat if I hadn't promised myself I'd wait until I got my own car
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13011462


AzurePhoenix said:


> I ogle things I can't afford but really really want.
> 
> Like these things...
> 
> ...




I can has that knife plz? =<


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



veneer said:


> what do you do when you're bored?


Read this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Sep 25, 2009)

i masturbaet


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



fwLogCGI said:


> Read this forum.



2nd.

Also, youtube, WoW, TV, non-WoW video games, the standard package.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 25, 2009)

Internet's always got something to look at, I've amassed a collection of video games over the years, and there's a library across town, as well as bookshelves full of, well, books.

Or get off my lazy duff and write something.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 25, 2009)

The thread title made me wat.

The actual thread made me wat.

wat^2


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

Crank up the boom and make some art...


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I ogle things I can't afford but really really want.
> 
> Like these things...
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b197/zminick/Shun.jpg



Nice knife.

/off-topic


When I'm bored... I'm usually bored, so it depends on how bored I am. Mildly bored, I'll write, draw, or just listen to music. Most other times, I'll play videogames. When I'm _really_ bored, I'll clean. I mean deep cleaning, where I'll toss the mop aside, get on my hands and knees, and use a rag.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: This thread is about sex with your mother*



veneer said:


> I'm bored... what do you do when you're bored?
> 
> 
> PS. You didn't think this thread was going to be about sex.



You asshole >:V

I nap when I'm really bored.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

When I am bored I make really shitty threads in Off Topic


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> When I am bored I make really shitty threads in Off Topic



You're bored a lot, huh?


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You're bored a lot, huh?


Oh snap!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You're bored a lot, huh?



3 times a day.


----------



## Lillica (Sep 25, 2009)

I tend to have too many side projects to ever get truly bored.  I collect many things and am always looking for new additions.  If I'm not at the computer, I'm either watching something on TV and/or knitting.  And sometimes I read MAD Magazine, especially the older issues. Oh yeah and I fap >.>

God, I'm such a dork.



GummyBear said:


> I think it would be awesome to adopt an Irish Wolfhound or a Deer Hound.



Ever thought about a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

eh....*looks at thread name*...hummm,
what to do when board?
go paw off 
*rolls eyes*


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Gnome said:


> paw off



FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

Lillica said:


> Ever thought about a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog?



Oi! I have heard of them but never thought about owning one. They seem awesome, tho!


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 25, 2009)

I sleep, listen to music, paw off, come here, or for teh lulz I look up ancient threads where forum tough guys used to be "nice" or act like the people they troll now. Example: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=122427


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 25, 2009)

Usually when I'm bored I draw or play video games or something. Or just waste time online. I could probably funnel my boredom into something constructive like cleaning my room and doing laundry, but that would require me getting my fat ass out of this chair.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 25, 2009)

Eek. I forgot all about Petfinder. Ugh. Now I'm gonna spend the next three hours torturing myself by looking at pets I wish I could have, but have absolutely no space for.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

I usually go on TV Tropes, or I waste time on this forum. I also listen to music, watch YouTube crap, watch anime, play videos games, nerd stuff. 



SnowFox said:


> Example: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=122427



No way.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14684916

Oh god I want to keep her!


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 25, 2009)

Start thinking about different songs I like to listen to.  Then go into random outbursts during class and say random things.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

GAMES


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a list of hobbies and videogames to do.


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> GAMES


Oh Davey, you're always playing games


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=122427



What a cute guy that spirit_wolf was man


So nice


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh Davey, you're always playing games



This time, you get to be the bank robber and I'll be the hostage. <3


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This time, you get to be the bank robber and I'll be the hostage. <3


Well in that case, I'll be sure to penetrate deep into your vault, and steal your...anal virginity


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

*represses last two posts*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well in that case, I'll be sure to penetrate deep into your vault, and steal your...anal virginity



Best game ever.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2009)

I play Uno with my boyfriend on XBL for hours. XD
Srsly, that's our boredom buster. Then the lag pisses us off, so we move on to something else, but hey, at least we aren't bored anymore.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 26, 2009)

Write a story, make art, go play with my dog, chat with my best wolf friend, watch a good movie, go online.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 26, 2009)

Sleep.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Drink
Games
Sex
Masturbating
Working out
Fagging about
Internet
TV
Misc

I do lots of things to kill boredom.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Drink
> Games
> Sex
> Masturbating
> ...


I enjoy 4 of those things on a regular basis
And wish I enjoyed an additional one
Anyone care to guess.
Here is a hint
Its not TV and its Sex


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> I enjoy 4 of those things on a regular basis
> And wish I enjoyed an additional one
> Anyone care to guess.
> Here is a hint
> Its not TV and its Sex



Fagging about? I love doing that. :3


----------



## Holsety (Sep 26, 2009)

Fagging about is my second favorite thing to do.

Knolling around is my favorite.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Fagging about? I love doing that. :3


 What exactly defines fagging about? 
EXPLAIN!


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> What exactly defines fagging about?
> EXPLAIN!



Going places fagging about. What needs explaining? It's fairly simple and any educated person can figure it out by thinking for a second.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 27, 2009)

reality: listen to techno and draw

imaginary: i will be http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2842296 and storm a friends house


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Going places fagging about. What needs explaining? It's fairly simple and any educated person can figure it out by thinking for a second.


 I'm not educated. 
But what actions does it entail? 
The term "fagging about" is extreamly vauge you see.
Like "making a sandwhich" we all know what that means but thats because we have done that before, if we have never done that before or seen that before then we would be unaware of even how to envision it(okay maybe bad example but still you get my point yes?)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> I'm not educated.
> But what actions does it entail?
> The term "fagging about" is extreamly vauge you see.
> Like "making a sandwhich" we all know what that means but thats because we have done that before, if we have never done that before or seen that before then we would be unaware of even how to envision it(okay maybe bad example but still you get my point yes?)



Fagging about is acting like a fag while out and about. It's self explanatory. And you're not educated? Why not? =o


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Fagging about is acting like a fag while out and about. It's self explanatory. And you're not educated? Why not? =o


Well technically I am, but with the school district I'm in I might as well not be. 
What is acting like a fag like just sterotypical homosexual behavior? 
Or making out with your boyfriend in the parking lot of the local Baptist Church?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> Well technically I am, but with the school district I'm in I might as well not be.
> What is acting like a fag like just sterotypical homosexual behavior?
> Or making out with your boyfriend in the parking lot of the local Baptist Church?



Just being my faggy self. I can't explain it any further. I go fagging about with my faggy ways.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Just being my faggy self. I can't explain it any further. I go fagging about with my faggy ways.


X3 What an abstract hobby


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> X3 What an abstract hobby



I'm a very abstract person.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm a very abstract person.


 Hahhaha  
On a scale from One to A google plex where do you fall?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> Hahhaha
> On a scale from One to A google plex where do you fall?



I fall under X for xylophonist.


----------



## PxMxSx (Sep 27, 2009)

Things I do when I'm bored:

masturbate
masturbate
masturbate
procrastinate
have a random angry fit
masturbate
cry
masturbate in the shower
masturbate on someone else's possessions
masturbate on my own possessions
masturbate onto a helpless bug
go "fagging about" as Pheonix would put it.
and that's about it.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

PxMxSx said:


> go "fagging about" as Pheonix would put it.



Cause that's just the most awesome thing to do. :3


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause that's just the most awesome thing to do. :3


 And here I was, thinking that it was walking naked into Chuck E Cheese

And thats how Jimmy picked up a single mom....
And a feleony!

More stuff I do when bored
Post nonsensical stuff on FA
Post somewhat nonsensical stuff on FA
Call people on the internet a whore3 Only if you have lotsa Pink, Purple[like that ugly purple not the awesome dark purple] or Yellow CUZ THOSE COLORS SUCK! OR if I think you are a whore) 
Call my friends in real life a whore( Whenever they do something whore worthy, like getting an Algebra question wrong for example I use lotsa descriptors i.e. t-shirt wearing, high school attending, honor class having, artistic, band geek, D&D playing, NHS participating, Physics enthusist WHORE!)
Not be dead
Harass twilight fan girls


----------



## sai_041 (Sep 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause that's just the most awesome thing to do. :3



i'd have to agree. But walking into a Chuck E Cheese naked is a very close 2nd.


----------

